# 1987 Nissan d21



## joej (Jul 14, 2013)

I have an 87 nissan d21 that has 212,000 miles. It has been taken care of and ran good up until recently. It has starting running rich and a rough idle. I had a mechanic tell me it might need a venturi, that he said you can't buy anymore. I would love to keep it running, any suggestions?


----------



## wilburk (Dec 29, 2012)

First thing I might do it checking timing. If the problem seems regular/persistent, I would check your ecm codes too. You could try a carb clean, also, if that's what mechanic suspected.


----------



## joej (Jul 14, 2013)

The venturi is supposed to be inside of the throttle body. He was supposed to diagnose for the problem. It also needs coil on exhaust side. My mechanic says that its not worth fixing because of venturi. Apparently they have not been anyh for a good while. If I could find one, not even sure what it is, I could then continue to fix other problems. Do you know what the venturi is and where I might could find one?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The venturi is part of the throttle body assembly. Your best bet would be to get a used throttle body assembly from a salvage yard; they run about $100. Try this site:
Car-Part.com--Used Auto Parts Market


----------



## joej (Jul 14, 2013)

Is it right that the venturi goes bad?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It could be bad, bad not having done the diagnosis, I can't say whether yours is bad or not. You can actually get the venturi chamber assy., but it's more expensive for that part alone than it is for a brand new throttle body assy., which is around $1100. Getting a used throttle body makes a lot more sense.


----------



## joej (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks, I'm going to try to find a used one, then if more questions I'll be back.


----------



## joej (Jul 14, 2013)

I forgot to ask but is there an easy way to test a used throttle body?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

after all this time and still no one simply tells you to read the codes..

read the codes 
read the codes 
read the codes 
read the codes 
read the codes 
read the codes 
read the codes 
read the codes 
read the codes 
read the codes


----------

